# James Beans - anyone else sttuggling with them?



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi all

anyone else struggle with James beans? Really wrestle to get any decent crema off their beans. Just brewed an espresso using their Bolivian copacabana and same as their formula 6, weak crema which dissipates quickly.

Is it normal with milder roasts? The beans were only roasted in the last fortnight so definitely fresh. The grind seems ok as well.

Maybe be its time to move onto has bean, londinium etc

welcome your thoughts

Stu


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Not tried James beans, Rave, Coffee compass, Londinium, and Hadbean are all very capable roasters from which I'm sure you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

stuartmack1974 said:


> Hi all
> 
> anyone else struggle with James beans? Really wrestle to get any decent crema off their beans. Just brewed an espresso using their Bolivian copacabana and same as their formula 6, weak crema which dissipates quickly.
> 
> ...


How does it taste ?

More or less crema In itself isn't a indication of a good or bad bean .


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The only James Gourmet beans I've ever had were the DSOL lot a couple of months ago and there were no issues with crema from that, which if my memory is correct was a Mexican SO.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Never had a problem with James beans the f6 is a very forgiving beam too so I'm surprised you're having problems there. If you can catch Peter at the roastery try calling asking him for his favoured parameters and go from there. Last time I used f6 I was starting with 18g extracting for 28 seconds with 30g output and playing around from there.


----------



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

30g output, that's just over an oz right?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Whats the input? extraction time?


----------



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

17g blonding at about 22. A milder roast does blonde quicker no? Sorry for being dumb


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hello , how's it going , if I can refer you back to........

How does it taste !!!!!









If good then don't worry about crema levels being big, small of going quickly

If lacking in taste is it sour etc.

volume does not equate to weight out so 30ml ain't necessarily going to be 30g in weight

You can't gauge a ratio from weight dose versus volume out .....


----------

